# 93-98 Kodiak



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking for two of these for my boys. Everyone keep an eye out for a good deal on em and I'll swing in for the scoop up. Thanks.

May already have one but waiting on the emails.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Allright got the first one, 96 Kodiak 400 with 300 hours on it. A pic for everyone I've got to pick it up north of Knoxville, Tn next Wed. 










I still need one more so If you are out and about and hear of one available please shoot me a pm.

I also need for these two bikes 2 sets of either 29.5 skinnys, 30" Silverbacks or 31" Outlaw skinnys.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the one you priced up is nice, i no where the is one cheap but it needs swing arm bearings and a front drive shaft. other than that its in good shape last i saw, i might can get pics and a price in a day or so.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet, does it look good and run good? Don't want a smoker for sure. I'm going to extend the swingarms on them and change out the shocks in the rear anyway so I can fit the meats on them.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats not far from me at all....IF you find another in my area I would be more than happy to check it out for you in person.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea motor runs great, don't smoke or anything


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Bootlegger, this one is in Mooresburg.

That's a heck of a haul to NC but if it's worth it I'm in.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ill try and get some pics in the next day or two, its been awhile sense Ive seen it but the last time i saw it it was in decent shape


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I may have one about an hour away from me. Got to call on it tomorrow. 

Don't go out of your way man. I appreciate all the help though.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The guy that told me about it bought the darn thing. I called the lady this morning and she said he had just picked it up. Paid 750 for it but it wasn't in near as good of shape as the one I got.

Still on the hunt guys.


----------

